
Burger King said to be launching its own cryptocurrency, the WhopperCoin - rmason
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/433qy3/burger-king-is-allegedly-launching-its-own-cryptocurrency
======
cwkoss
Is this actually a cryptocurrency? Kind of seems like its just a centralized
legder of rewards points - which wouldn't make for a very interesting article.

Can users transfer whoppercoin between each other without hitting BK's
servers? Can you mine whoppercoin? Are the coins secured with a private key?

~~~
cwkoss
Much better article here: [http://www.newsbtc.com/2017/08/23/burger-king-
russia-launche...](http://www.newsbtc.com/2017/08/23/burger-king-russia-
launches-whoppercoin-token-waves-platform/)

Not a cryptocurrency, but a cryptotoken on the Waves platform.

Seems like:

>Can users transfer whoppercoin between each other without hitting BK's
servers?

yes

> Can you mine whoppercoin?

No

> Are the coins secured with a private key?

Yes

~~~
upvotinglurker
>> Can you mine whoppercoin? > No

Unless you count eating lots of whoppers as mining.

------
upvotinglurker
For those who read only comments: this is only in Russia. And coin will be
issued as a reward for buying whoppers, spendable on more whoppers. So, not
that different than the "buy ten cups of coffee, get the eleventh free" type
loyalty programs that have long existed at some US stores.

------
woodandsteel
So if someone hacks into my smartphone, they can steal a thousand hamburgers?

------
omarchowdhury
Just a marketing gimmick.

~~~
honestlyreally
100%.

Without a novel need,there's zero reason to make your own token simply for
payments. That part has been solved.

Why not take payment in ethereum alone instead? The transaction is processed
by the exact same miners whether it's a token or not.

------
cuckcuckspruce
Cool. When is Canadian Tire going to issue its own cryptocurrency?

------
SKYRHO_
*face-palm

